# Need a Live out Maid - Dubai



## soonerindubai (Jan 4, 2009)

We are looking for a live out maid. Family of 3, the baby is 11 months old.
If you know of anyone please pass my details. Contact # 050-850-4318.


----------



## Kezie (Jan 13, 2009)

theres loads of agencies and the price is very reasonable this kind of information is redily available


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

soonerindubai said:


> We are looking for a live out maid. Family of 3, the baby is 11 months old.
> If you know of anyone please pass my details. Contact # 050-850-4318.


Hi there welcome to the forum

Please have a look at the sticky at the top of the forum page there is information about agencies that have maids.

Hope that helps you out a bit

Debbie


----------

